# Bell Tree Direct - 7.22.20 - Trading Updates, TBT Fair, and More



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2020)

Good evening and welcome to our latest Bell Tree Direct! In this Direct we're announcing multiple new features that will greatly improve trading on The Bell Tree. Some of these changes have been in progress over the last couple of months. We also looked closely at how our current setup was being used and took all of your input from our May 2020 survey into consideration. In addition to trading updates, we have a few other announcements to make and we'll start with our most anticipated one, The Bell Tree Fair!



*TBT Fair: Coming August 16th*​
After three years, we are excited to announce the return of The Bell Tree Fair!  The Bell Tree Fair is our largest forum event series. It consists of several contests and events which you can participate in to win both forum and physical prizes. This year, the Fair will be starting on *August 16th*! Like Fairs in previous years, the entire event has its own theme.




As you can see from the screenshot above, eight of us staff members got together and spent a lot of time *dreaming* about the theme of our TBT Fair 2020. This will be our seventh TBT Fair in the site's history. The previous events took place in 2004, 2005, 2013, 2014, 2016, and 2017. In other words, you won't want to miss it!



*New Horizons Trading Board Reorganization*​
The last time we reorganized our New Horizons trading boards, we separated The Airport into free visits and paid visits, which were moved to the new Dodo Business Class board. After trying this out, we decided to merge them back together into a single board to make it simpler and less confusing. However, this time we are adding a new feature that will allow you to filter threads based on entry fee. More about that will explained in the Trading Fields and Filtering below. The new merged Airport board also now has brand new prefixes which signify island visitors and happenings. Due to this change, we are also moving services back to the Nook's Cranny board.

One of the biggest takeaways from our May survey was that the majority of users want a dedicated turnip board. Our new Turnip Stalk Exchange board is finally here! This can be used for reporting both selling prices (Timmy/Tommy) and buying prices (Daisy Mae). Eventually, as turnips become less of a focus by most players, we'll move this board as a sub-board of The Airport. For now, we'd like to promote its use as much as possible, so feel free to start posting your turnip prices! Each price should have its own thread, so now that we have a dedicated board, our turnip thread will no longer be used for reporting prices.



*Dodo Code Queue*​
This next announcement is for one of our most anticipated features and was teased at the end of the previous TBT Direct. We are finally excited to introduce our new Dodo Code Queue feature!




Dodo Codes are now enabled in all New Horizons trading boards. It allows the thread creator to control who has access to the posted Dodo Code, while adding other users to a queue while they wait their turn. To add a Dodo Code to your thread, click the Dodo Code drop down below the message area when creating the thread. If your thread is already created, click the down arrow (more options) to add a code to it.

The thread creator can then enter usernames or click "Allow Dodo" or "Queue Dodo" at the top right of any post in the thread to quickly add the user to one of the lists. Once the user is added to one of the lists, it will be highlighted in blue for allowed or orange for queued with buttons to move them between lists or remove them completely.




When a user is in the "allowed" list, they will see the code as displayed above. When a user is in the queue, it will show them their position in line, like the screenshot shows below. Users who are in neither list will only be able to see the amount of users allowed and waiting. Aside from the host and allowed users, moderators will also be able to see any Dodo Code.




This will make trading and online visits in New Horizons more efficient on TBT. PMing for codes will be reduced and third party queuing sites are no longer needed. Once you've tried this new feature for yourself, please let us know what you think or if you have any input!



*Trading Fields and Filtering*​
In addition to Dodo Codes, our next big trading update adds fields and filtering to our New Horizons trading boards. This allows each listing to be organized and searched for far more efficiently. For example, if you're looking for people selling Raymond for TBT Bells in the last week, you can filter the threads to show only those exact results.



By connecting each thread to a specific villager, we're also able to update the New Neighbor Network board with villager images.




Let's take a look at our full list of prefixes and fields in the NH trading boards:

The Airport
Prefix: Redd, Celeste, Leif, Saharah, Kicks, Villager DIY, Meteor Shower, Item Dump, Island Tour
Entry Fee: Yes / No
Accepting (currency)

Turnip Stalk Exchange
Prefix: Sell, Buy
Price
Entry Fee: Yes / No
Accepting (currency)

Nook's Cranny
Prefix: Buying, Selling, Trading, Auction, Giveaway, Shop
Accepting (currency)

New Neighbor Network
Prefix: Selling, Auction, Cycling, Giveaway
Villager: drop-down of all NH villagers
Accepting (currency)

In addition to the obvious visitor prefixes in The Airport, we also included two common events we've seen people host. An item dump is what we're calling an event with no specified items (often DIY recipes) that allow visitors to pick up whatever they want. An island tour is when one user tours other islands, often for terraforming and designing inspiration.

With the price field in Turnip Stalk Exchange, you can filter turnip prices to, for example, only show listings over 200 bells. There is a lot of potential for each of our trading sections and we will continue expanding on this in the future, which I will explain more in the next section.



*The Future for Trading*​
As you've seen, we set up New Neighbor Network so that the specific villager being sold can be selected, which then displays the villager's picture in the board. Our goal is to set up a similar structure for item trading if possible. This is a bit more complicated due to the amount of items in the game and due to the fact that many item trading threads on The Bell Tree are created for multiple items.

One possibility is to use Nook's Cranny for shops, bulk buying, and services, and add two sub-boards underneath it. The sub-boards would consist of listings for individual, specific items; one board for selling and one for buying ("looking for"). Shops would be encouraged to list their items in these sub-boards in addition to their own shop threads.

We would like to see how this new feature is used in the other boards before working on this next phase. Let us know how it goes, what you think of the proposed setup for items, and how you think we can improve trading on TBT even more.



*Enhanced Search*​
Another thing to help with trading is that we have upgraded our search system on the forum. This is a feature that was actually set up on the over a week ago, so some of you may have already noticed. When searching you should now get more results and in less time. This also addresses something that a lot of people have been asking for, which is the ability to search for words three letters or less. Dom and others are no longer stuck in the TBT search void!



*Feedback Name Changes*​
The feedback categories of Buyer/Seller/Trader have been changed back to Visitor/Host/Trader. This is what they were originally called before we moved to XenForo in April. Some of you suggested we put these back to how they were, so hopefully it's now easier to categorize your feedback for unpaid gameplay. While the feedback that's been made since then may not match perfectly with the new category names, it doesn't actually affect much since they're just labels.




One thing that was clear from our survey last May is that The Bell Tree has the most trusted feedback system of all Animal Crossing websites. I want to close this section by thanking everyone who helped us build so much feedback data in the seven years since we first implemented the system.


*Rule Updates*​
We have three rule updates today, all of which relate to trading.

*1.1. Respecting Others*
First, our unwritten policy against public blacklists is now a written rule. Our feedback system already gives everyone the same opportunity to warn others about in-game troublemakers.


> Publicly blacklisting other users is not allowed. If you have an in-game issue with someone, use the feedback system.



*1.3. Thread Bumping*
Going forward we will disallow users to bump threads that don't belong to them. This has been used to circumvent post merging, which we have in place to prevent excessive bumping.


> Do not bump trading threads belonging to another user.



*3.2. Prohibited Transactions*
Our last rule change simply adds "services" to the list of prohibited Animal Crossing transactions for real money.


> Animal Crossing bells, items, villagers, or services in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.






*Security Updates*​
A user reported their account being breached recently, so we've made a few security updates. One change you may notice is a list of devices under the password and security page in your account settings. The data reported here may not be entirely populated until you log back into your account. We will also soon be resetting the passwords of older accounts, especially for passwords that haven't been changed since our data breach in February 2018. If this applies to you, please change your password on your own to be safe.



*Seashell Transactions on Hold*​
In our April TBT Direct we mentioned that our Seashell system is still being worked on. Historically, our Seashell currency has been given to users when registering and after being a member for two years. It could then be used to purchase add-on items like username changes. Both earning and spending Seashells has not been enabled since we moved to XenForo in April. Other projects, such as the trading updates announced today, have taken precedence, causing this to be delayed even longer. During this time, users have asked us to manually send or spend their Seashells, but this takes even more time to go through each request. This is why we will no longer be processing these requests and all Seashell-related transactions will be on hold until further notice. Don't worry though, our next TBT Direct should finally bring this feature back!



*Short Downtime on August 4th*​
The forum will be down for server updates on Tuesday, August 4th at 10:00 PM EDT.  The downtime will last an hour or two. Feel free to join us in our Discord during this time.


*The Bell Tree's Summer Build Event*​
As you may have already seen, we are hosting two build events in New Horizons. Some of the staff got so excited about the upcoming TBT Fair that they couldn't wait any longer to host it. That's how we ended up with two waves of Animal Crossing events before the Fair even starts! Wave one is still live, but hurry, submissions are due this Saturday!




In these events, you'll be tasked with building an outdoor area on your island for a specific topic, such as a campsite in wave one. Wave two will be announced and start after wave one ends. By participating in both events, you'll earn the blue summer shell collectible! If your entry is picked as a staff favorite in either wave of the event, you'll receive the very rare pink summer shell collectible! Of course, TBT bells are also given out for participation in each of them.



 



Thank you for taking the time to read these announcements! We especially hope that you'll make use of our trading updates and we look forward to hearing further feedback about them!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 22, 2020)

TBT FAIRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 22, 2020)

this is all great and all, but where da free bells at?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 22, 2020)

D-D-Dreaming?

So could that mean Dreamy popper and Dreamy egg might be coming back?

Here we go again lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 22, 2020)

FAIR POGCHAMP

ITS HERE

ITS HERE

ITS HERE

ITS HERE

caps


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

can't wait.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 22, 2020)

Soooo hype! I'm super looking forward to the fair.


----------



## lana. (Jul 22, 2020)

so excited for the fair!! thank you so much!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for the many updates/announcements! Super excited for TBT Fair!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 22, 2020)

Woohoo! I've never experienced a TBT fair and I'm SO excited to participate for the first time! I also am thrilled about the new dodo code queue feature. I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is all great and all, but where da free bells at?


How about this: I'll send the first 3 people to test out the Dodo Code Queue feature (with visitors) 50 bells.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> How about this: I'll send the first 3 people to test out the Dodo Code Queue feature (with visitors) 50 bells.



ill try it.

edit: also edit my post in cranny to accept TBT


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 22, 2020)

Ahhh I bet I'll love the Fair theme. 
I'll try messing with the new board features; thanks for making them.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

_Dreaming_, huh? I wonder what that means...  h m m m m m 

BUT YAY TBT fair! I can't wait! The new organization is a really good addition, and I'm very excited to see what updates we have in store. As always, a great TBT direct, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

YOOOO TBT FAIR HYPEEEEE

Lmao it starts like a day or so before I move back to my dorm rip 
But OH MAN I'M STILL HYPED AHHHHH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2020)

Wouldn’t the upcoming Fair be the seventh fair hosted? Anyway, you guys are doing a good job on site management.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 22, 2020)

So excited for the TBT fair! Also thanks for all the updates I’m looking forward to seeing the changes in action. Thanks to all the staff for all your hard work you all don’t get enough praise!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> How about this: I'll send the first 3 people to test out the Dodo Code Queue feature (with visitors) 50 bells.


sounds good

my trading is pretty much at a standstill (hooray for out of season diys being the only things left I want rn), so I doubt I'll do this, but hey


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2020)

This will be my first TBT Fair so I'm looking forward to what it holds!


----------



## Sidney (Jul 22, 2020)

so excited for the fair!! baby's first


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 22, 2020)

Loving the new and updated features to the forum! It looks very organized.

Looking forward to the fair! I was only really active around the one in 2013 and I honestly don't remember what happened or if I really participated back then. _I'm pretty sure I bought some feathers at some point and later on discarded them like an idiot. _I'll be sure not to make the same mistake this time around.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

__





						Kicks - (closed /dog walking)Come and shaaake ur own tree for ornaments :)
					

shake your tree for ornaments. kicks is here too.      please dont steal my stuff. alot of stuff lying around.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## xTech (Jul 22, 2020)

If the whole event's theme is dreams, then here's hoping we see some nightmare based items as well! Also very hyped for the event as this will be my first, thank you staff for hosting this in what i'm sure is a very busy time for you with all of the updates and site changes.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for these wonderful updates!

Dreams = Nightmares = House of Mirrors


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## litilravnur (Jul 22, 2020)

Maybe I'm making a silly remark but August 4th is a Tuesday so... when will the downtime take place?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

im not sure what the recipient sees.


----------



## Crash (Jul 22, 2020)

this all looks amazing :') yay! thank u staff as always


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 22, 2020)

Yay, TBT Fair!!!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> *TBT Fair: Coming August 16th*


Woooo! Another torturous rendition of House of Mirrors must be in order 



Jeremy said:


> One of the biggest takeaways from our May survey was that the majority of users *wan* a dedicated turnip board. Our new Turnip Stalk Exchange board is finally here!



Small typo here in case you care about fixing it

Super excited about all these updates! Thanks for all the hard work you all put into the site


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes! I'm sooo excited for the TBT Fair! This will be my first and I'll be sure to participate! Thank you staff for all your hard work!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2020)

nice updates :]


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 22, 2020)

litilravnur said:


> Maybe I'm making a silly remark but August 4th is a Tuesday so... when will the downtime take place?


Fixed! It will be *Tuesday*, August 4.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

who do reach out to in regards to the DODO queue system about alpha notes?


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> who do reach out to in regards to the DODO queue system about alpha notes?



If you do not wish to post your notes in this thread directly then please make a Contact the Staff thread.


----------



## daisyy (Jul 22, 2020)

wow, lots of updates in this thread! my favorite is the dodo code feature! 

+ super cute pics of the staff slumber party.. i'm looking forward to my first bell tree fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 22, 2020)

T b t fa ir yes plz


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 22, 2020)

this is going to be my first fair i cant wait to see whats its all about!!


----------



## Mayor Fia (Jul 22, 2020)

Very exciting!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

oh...okay.  i think it would be beneficial if:


you have forum member list their rep name and island name so i can go accordingly to the queue system
I have no idea who's leaving and entering without them listing the names  but I guess that also my part to have them list the specifics.​
I could move queued user to allowed users on top instead of search the username in the thread
I could remove allowed users as they leave on top
Inquiries / comment:

I allowed a user and immediately switch to queue and they still saw the dodo.  It might be that fraction of a min that they have gotten it.

Having the system is great improvement over many private messages.

I had a communication error and was ability to reassign a dodo was excellent.

I know it's not the season. I had to choose a sub category for the svc. so even it's for ornaments I selected Kicks because he was there at the time.


----------



## seliph (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 290524​



cant believe jeremy has not one but TWO alts???? mod bias smh ;/////


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> cant believe jeremy has not one but TWO alts???? mod bias smh ;/////


relevant message from thunder:





cya jer, it was fun while it lasted lmao


----------



## JSS (Jul 22, 2020)

I love the changes especially to the airport board. The dodo codes thing seems a little confusing at first glance but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> oh...okay.  i think it would be beneficial if:
> 
> 
> you have forum member list their rep name and island name so i can go accordingly to the queue system
> ...


We could possibly add the NH name and island name field to the left of their posts, but it would be up to them to fill those fields out in their profile.

As for the queued person seeing the code, my guess is it was during the time they were in the allowed list unless anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> We could possibly add the NH name and island name field to the left of their posts, but it would be up to them to fill those fields out in their profile.
> 
> As for the queued person seeing the code, my guess is it was during the time they were in the allowed list unless anyone else has experienced this.




Ty.  sorry for the messy format. I was typing as I was hosting.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking forward to the 2020 TBT Fair  May just participate in it as I never had the chance to with previous fairs.

Thanks so much for all your hard work and dedication, staff! ^_^


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 22, 2020)

FAIRRRRR FAIR FAIR FAIR
*old man voice* i've waited........... 80 years for this...............


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking forward to the TBT Fair!  Definitely not my first one, but honestly I don’t even remember much about whichever one(s) I participated in, so this will be fun to participate in (and also a good refresher on experiencing the Fair as I wasn’t on the site from 2015-2018)!

Thanks for all the updates as well!


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 22, 2020)

So excited for the tbt fair! My last one was in 2014 so its nice to be able to participate this year


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for adding the filters! This will help players recognise the payment methods that I accept!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking forward to being able to try out the new site changes!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2020)

A dreamworld themed TBT fair. Seems nice.

But seriously though, where's the promised Easter event?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 22, 2020)

Cool. I’m excited!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2020)

the fair's going to be back! i'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2020)

So much amazing work! Thank you all for listening to feedback and responding so quickly and amazingly!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 22, 2020)

Discord has been blowing up, I can’t wait for the fair! All the nice changes are pretty cool. But the fair hype... I’m so excited!!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 22, 2020)

Amazing update! I'm happy my suggestion for a queue was added. <3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020



Jeremy said:


> First, our unwritten policy against public blacklists is now a written rule. Our feedback system already gives everyone the same opportunity to warn others about in-game troublemakers.


Wait, I have a question. If the user is blocked, wouldn't it be impossible to see their message?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

villagers headshot in new neighbor network is great!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm really excited about my first TBT Fair.  Thanks for all that you do!

Love the pictures of the staff slumber party!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2020)

THE CARNIVAL TBT FAIR IS BACK IN TOWN.





And omg the dodo queue. Take my exclamation points:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 23, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> One possibility is to use Nook's Cranny for shops, bulk buying, and services, and add two sub-boards underneath it. The sub-boards would consist of listings for individual, specific items; one board for selling and one for buying ("looking for"). Shops would be encouraged to list their items in these sub-boards in addition to their own shop threads.



The new changes to trading are exciting! The DODO Code queue should make it a lot easier to host people and sell items, and I am excited to try it out.

However, I don't think that sub-boards for individual, specific items would be necessary. At least for what I've seen on Nook's Cranny, the most popular threads tend to be shops, whether shops with multiple different items or shops with the same kind of item, but different varieties (eg. DIY shops or clothing shops). I don't think I've come across too many boards who are only selling one thing and one thing only - thus, I question the need.

As someone who has used Nook's Cranny for DIY trading before, I personally would find it a burden to both list shops and individual items. Not only would this take additional time to set up, but I don't think I would be able to manage multiple threads when I can just consolidate that into one. Especially if you are managing 50+ items in the same store (which isn't unreasonable for some of the larger shops), there isn't much of an incentive for people to list their items twice. 

I'd love to hear if other sellers/buyers would have input on this change though. Perhaps there are benefits that I'm just not seeing as someone who prefers to shop at places that sell multiple things?


----------



## Kattea (Jul 23, 2020)

Oooh, I'm currently saving for a dreamy egg, so I hope there will be more dreamy collectibles!


----------



## Rio_ (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm so excited for the fair!!!   But also terrified... *cough*houseofmirrors*cough* But mostly excited!
And thank you for the amazing updates!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Can't wait for the fair!


----------



## Locket (Jul 23, 2020)

idk what the rest of this stuff is but TBT FAIR LETS GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Ooh, TBT Fair!  It'll be my second one.  I'll be in college for the majority of it but hopefully I can get some nice collectibles anyway c:


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 23, 2020)

TBT FAIIIIIIR!!!

This will be my first one and I'm sososososoxosososoOOSSOSOSOSO excited oh my god. I cannot wait at all. I hope there's an art contest. And a build contest. And a room decorating contest. Maybe another irl contest like the scavenger hunt?? OH GOSH I'm getting too excited e


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 23, 2020)

@Jeremy can we have all the older thread prefixes with pretty colors too? thanks


----------



## Mick (Jul 23, 2020)

These changes are looking good! Nice work, very exciting


----------



## 99xyx (Jul 23, 2020)

Curious to see what this fair is or will be, but also excited as it will be my first one!


----------



## Catharina (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice work!  The changes look really good! Also my first tbt fair!!!!! Im excited :')


----------



## Rubygame (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow, I am so excited about the TBT Fair, and also very happy to see how well cared and well organized the forum is. I hope to be able to participate to the contest and to have fun!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeeey looking forward to the fair and think the Dodo Code feature is going to be great!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 23, 2020)

Can't wait for the second wave of the summer event and the TBT fair!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 23, 2020)

Not sure if I’m missing it, but threads are not able to be locked by the poster in the turnip stock exchange forums. Would be great if that could be enabled so people know if a service is no longer active.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 23, 2020)

the new features loom great 
Really looking forward to the tbt fair


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Not sure if I’m missing it, but threads are not able to be locked by the poster in the turnip stock exchange forums. Would be great if that could be enabled so people know if a service is no longer active.


Fixed!


----------



## Bridee123 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hiya  When Seashell currency is implemented again, will those people who registered or hit their 2-year anniversary since April retroactively get the Seashells they would have received? And if so, will the shells be automatically credited or will a request need to be sent?

Thanks so much for all the hard work and the great improvements!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 23, 2020)

I include myself among those excited about the very prospect of the Fair, but I have to say thank you to the staff for adding the Queue feature. This will help immensely so I don't  have to try to keep up with a dozen private messages,  and I don't have to use untrustworthy sites that violate ToS like Turnip Exchange.  I imagine that was a frustrating bit of code and I just wanted to say-- I SEE YOU. 

Also, the new color coding and trade features, and the new search engine, and the pics of villagers on the New Neighborhood Network.  The little pics save me from hopping on Google because I don't know who all the villagers are.

All in all, stellar work and thank you for always looking to improve our experience on the forum and providing all of this for free. You guys rock!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking forward to see what the fair is all about! My first one as well!
The improvements with the dodo system are also great! Congrats to the staff


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2020)

T B T F A I R


----------



## river (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you so much to the staff for bringing so many clever changes and fun events to the forums!

Ever since I joined the site it's been my favorite and most reliable way to do anything Animal Crossing related online, and I'm so grateful for this wonderful community you built over the years.
The dedication and love you all have for the game and the users here is truly unmatched.

Can't wait to participate in this year's TBT Fair!!!


----------



## mangoe (Jul 23, 2020)

Correct me if i'm wrong- let's say somebody wants to create a weeding service, where people will pay them to come weed their island. They would put their thread in Nook's Cranny now? Or was it always like that?


----------



## Amilee (Jul 23, 2020)

aaah tbt fair <3 im so happy!! this will be exciting i cant wait!!


----------



## dino (Jul 23, 2020)

wicked!!! thanks so much staff for taking our feedback so seriously and really working to make BTF better and better! part of the reason the feedback system is so trusted is bc the mods and staff team here at BTF can be trusted to listen to what we're saying as users and take it into consideration! 

super excited to finally participate in a fair LOL and for all the new features! this dodo code queue is a GAME CHANGER

thanks!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 23, 2020)

TBT FAIR!  TBT FAIR! 

thanks for all the hard work to try and categorize and filter the boards better, it looks really nice! also the dodo queue is _amazing. _


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 23, 2020)

TBT Direct: Let the Staff Sleep Theme


----------



## Serabee (Jul 23, 2020)

Yay! I've heard so many people talking about how awesome the fairs are, and I'm super excited for my first one 

Also, yesterday before I saw this update, I was already seeing those new prefixes and I thought I was losing my mind 
(which is silly is because, goodness knows, I lost that long ago )


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 23, 2020)

Fair, eh? Exciting! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the update! I'm excited for the Fair!


----------



## Nougat (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the update! Great changes, and I'm really looking forward to the fair! Didn't expect it to follow up so soon after the shell events, we're spoiled!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 23, 2020)

leif_the_sloth said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong- let's say somebody wants to create a weeding service, where people will pay them to come weed their island. They would put their thread in Nook's Cranny now? Or was it always like that?


Dodo’s Business Class was originally created for ‘paid’ island access and services such as gardening or cataloging. With its removal, services should now be posted in Nook’s Cranny along with other existing shops - that’s correct!


----------



## Hat' (Jul 24, 2020)

I've been pretty off the formus lately but I'll definitely take part in this TBT fair, which will be my first one ever!


----------



## Eevees (Jul 24, 2020)

Looking forward to the fair!


----------



## LilD (Jul 24, 2020)

Late to the announcement...

Bravo TBT creators.  You delivered and so much more.  I love this site


----------



## brysonkunz (Jul 24, 2020)

Yay! I’m so exited!


----------



## mitfy (Jul 24, 2020)

wow, this is incredible! thank you guys for your hard work on these amazing updates to the site and site events :00


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

Also incredibly excited, thank you staff as always for the hard work! Loving the room decorating skills in the dreaming pictures from in game! New updates are great too, love being able to find villager selling threads I want faster!


----------



## Chicha (Jul 26, 2020)

Yay, thanks to all the staff for bringing back the TBT Fair! Those of you who have never done it before should be excited! It's so much fun!

I'll be back in college that same week but may try to participate ;v;


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 26, 2020)

I am sooo verrry excited for the Fair!!! Some of the most fun and excitement I’ve ever had on the forum!!
I am preparing now, because I know it will totally take over my life again


----------



## digimon (Jul 26, 2020)

tbt fair poggers  
looking forward to it! thank you staff!!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 27, 2020)

wow i forgot to say anything here, all the updates look amazing and I'M RLY EXCITED FOR THE FAIR, i'm contemplating taking time off work i'm that ready for it aha, thanks for everyone's hard work!


----------



## mitfy (Jul 27, 2020)

not sure the best place to say it, but so far in the new turnip board i've only seen "looking for" threads. i... don't think that's the intention of the category? i love the concept of the new turnip board but it's a bit frustrating to check for anyone selling and it's all "looking for good prices to sell." i can't remember, but i think the rule for the old thread was just for posting prices, not asking for islands or w/e. is that going to apply to the new board?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 27, 2020)

mitfy said:


> not sure the best place to say it, but so far in the new turnip board i've only seen "looking for" threads. i... don't think that's the intention of the category? i love the concept of the new turnip board but it's a bit frustrating to check for anyone selling and it's all "looking for good prices to sell." i can't remember, but i think the rule for the old thread was just for posting prices, not asking for islands or w/e. is that going to apply to the new board?



I think there needs to be a pin thread about advestising the player's own island Buy/Sell prices. It's super hard to find anyone with high prices when people are just listing random prices trying to find an island with high prices.


----------



## mitfy (Jul 27, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I think there needs to be a pin thread about advestising the player's own island Buy/Sell prices. It's super hard to find anyone with high prices when people are just listing random prices trying to find an island with high prices.


i agree, but the point of the whole board was to also eliminate the official turnip thread. i don't think it'll hurt having one though.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 27, 2020)

mitfy said:


> i agree, but the point of the whole board was to also eliminate the official turnip thread. i don't think it'll hurt having one though.



I meant a thread for offical rules about posting your island's buy/sell and no LF threads. I don't think we can report the LF threads in that forums because there is no offical rule for Turnip Forum.


----------



## mitfy (Jul 28, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I meant a thread for offical rules about posting your island's buy/sell and no LF threads. I don't think we can report the LF threads in that forums because there is no offical rule for Turnip Forum.


oh, right, yeah! that's certainly a good point :]


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

mitfy said:


> not sure the best place to say it, but so far in the new turnip board i've only seen "looking for" threads. i... don't think that's the intention of the category? i love the concept of the new turnip board but it's a bit frustrating to check for anyone selling and it's all "looking for good prices to sell." i can't remember, but i think the rule for the old thread was just for posting prices, not asking for islands or w/e. is that going to apply to the new board?



We currently don't have any hard rules about looking for threads in the Turnip Stalk Exchange. This is something we were actually discussing as a team yesterday. Once we have finalised the little tweaks we are making to this board it will all be outlined in a sticky thread.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> First, our unwritten policy against public blacklists is now a written rule. Our feedback system already gives everyone the same opportunity to warn others about in-game troublemakers.





Antonio said:


> *Wait, I have a question. If the user is blocked, wouldn't it be impossible to see their message that they wish to join?*



My question wasn't answered and if it was, I missed it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 29, 2020)

Antonio said:


> My question wasn't answered and if it was, I missed it.


To confirm: are you asking about users posting to be added to your thread’s Dodo queue? If so, an ignored user’s post content _would_ be automatically hidden, but you are able to click to uncover it.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 29, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> To confirm: are you asking about users posting to be added to your thread’s Dodo queue? If so, an ignored user’s post content _would_ be automatically hidden, but you are able to click to uncover it.


I referring to whatever happens to blocked users when they communicate with you via thread, regardless of them joining the queue or posting in the thread.

The situation doesn't matter, my point is suggesting that if a user is blocked, would the host be penalized for not including them since we weren't able to see their original message.

Regarding your answer, does this mean the user are automatically required to unhide blocked posts within the thread everytime they host because that would be such a hassle to check every time and since there is nothing stated in the rules regarding how to handle blocked users, would they be penalized for not including them?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I referring to whatever happens to blocked users when they communicate with you via thread, regardless of them joining the queue or posting in the thread.
> 
> The situation doesn't matter, my point is suggesting that if a user is blocked, would the host be penalized for not including them since we weren't able to see their original message.
> 
> Regarding your answer, does this mean the user are automatically required to unhide blocked posts within the thread everytime they host because that would be such a hassle to check every time and since there is nothing stated in the rules regarding how to handle blocked users, would they be penalized for not including them?


It would be the same as any thread. The host would ignore them and they wouldn't be given access to the Dodo Code. The host is allowed to let or not let anyone into their island.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 30, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> It would be the same as any thread. The host would ignore them and they wouldn't be given access to the Dodo Code. The host is allowed to let or not let anyone into their island.


God, I'm stupid. I thought the rule was referring to denying individuals, not public blacklists. I thought they were the same or something, like it fits or something.

It's late so I'll take my leave, thank you for responding. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2020)

Will the upcoming TBT Fair have pillow collectibles? I love pillows more than apples.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m excited to do my first TBT Fair. Hey, i might participate in a competition!


----------



## niconii (Jul 31, 2020)

Really excited for the TBT fair! It’ll be my first one.
of course, equally excited too for the second wave of the summer build event! ☺


----------



## Tutle (Aug 2, 2020)

Woah. This is my first time hearing about the fair. I will try and take part in it this month.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 4, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The forum will be down for server updates on Tuesday, August 4th at 10:00 PM EDT. The downtime will last an hour or two. Feel free to join us in our Discord during this time.


Quick reminder that this downtime will be happening in 3 hours and 15 minutes from now!

Edit: all done already!


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 4, 2020)

So I just used the Dodo Code Queue for the first time and it was really fluid. It's so much easier than PMing people in a back and forth manner.

I would say it took me some time to realize I could just press "allow dodo" on the poster than typing their name in manually.

I think because the text just looks like text, not highlighted or lack of gui/button appearance, I didn't think there was an action for it.

That's pretty much my feedback.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 12, 2020)

This is going to be my first TBT fair I’m so excited


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 12, 2020)

This is also my first time. 

Does anyone have any tips for how to enjoy the fair? Or in general how to participate?

I'm +13 hours from EST so I'm a bit worried if that will make it harder for me to get into it...


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 13, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> This is also my first time.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for how to enjoy the fair? Or in general how to participate?
> 
> I'm +13 hours from EST so I'm a bit worried if that will make it harder for me to get into it...


 
I think by the looks of others comments its just not one day so you will have time to enjoy the fair


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 14, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I think by the looks of others comments its just not one day so you will have time to enjoy the fair



I'm worried though if there will be too many forum games that focus on being the fastest. D:


----------



## Crash (Aug 15, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I'm worried though if there will be too many forum games that focus on being the fastest. D:


from what i remember this isn't the case at all, you have plenty of time to participate and it's not a race or anything :> also the fair usually lasts 2-4 weeks!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I'm worried though if there will be too many forum games that focus on being the fastest. D:


none of them do that

in fact, for stuff that requires genuine efforts (such as contests), staff actively discourage rushing out an entry, and as such don't distribute tickets until after the submissions period has closed

for other things, such as the house of mirrors, paint bucket, count inside the bottle, caption, cooking etc events, how fast or slow anyone is hardly matters either, as rushing an entry gives you no inherent advantage (in fact, in some cases, it'd be arguable the opposite). and actually, iirc, even events only get their tickets distributed after that event's round finishes at latest. though typically in a batch for various events from the time at once

so there's literally no worry about speed. just focus on participating within the timeframe (usually events last about a couple days to a week, while contests last throughout the entire fair period. games stuff is its own thing throughout the event, and generally requires you to set up a schedule with the person(s) you'll be playing with/against), and you should be good


----------

